# Skullcroft 2010



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome children to Skullcroft!

The approach to the front gate









Skulls a poppin'









Guard Gargoyle









The back 40









Ding-dong, Trick or Treat









More photos here...
Skullcroft 2010 pictures by KLF66 - Photobucket


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thats a nice looking haunt you've got there!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very very cool! Great job on the lighting and everything is well placed! Nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job with your display!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like that gargoyle! Very nice display, good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the way you carved the jacks - very toothy

Skullcroft is gorgeous!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very Cool! I like that eyeless pumpkin by the door a lot.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks all. The "Cheshire" pumpkin was my wife's creation and the "devil cat" gourd was my daughter's. Unfortunately, Cheshire met a dire fate at the hands of the roving midnight teenagers. He is now resting peacefully in the backyard compost. The little "lamps" were a last minute addition when I realized the tombstones & other objects in the yard were getting too far spread out and wouldn't be able to catch them all in the red & blue flood lights. They are nothing more than glass jars with votive candles.

Check out "Skull & Bone" ... http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

It has been a great resource for myself in terms learning how to get lights set up and creating effects.


----------

